# Массажер для лечения шейного спондилеза



## goodwin (12 Дек 2006)

*массажер для лечения шейного спондилеза*

Производятся ли массажеры или другие аппараты для лечения шейного спондилеза в домашних условиях?

Нашел пару аппаратов: свинг-машина (тренажер для позвоночника), Фараон-М. Однако особой уверенности в них нет. Понятно, что ручной массаж намного полезнее и эффективнее, но хотелось бы найти и аппарат, который в домашних условиях оказывал бы посильную помощь в борьбе с недугом.

Приветствуется информация об отличных массажистах, специализирующихся на лечении шейного спондилеза в г.Москве.


----------



## Анатолий (15 Дек 2006)

Хороших не так и много. Но они есть!


----------



## Лия (15 Дек 2006)

Хотелось бы поконкретнее узнать какие хорошие и где их можно приобрести. Будем признательны за информацию!


----------



## Анатолий (16 Дек 2006)

Лия!
Я говорил про массажистов.


----------



## Лия (16 Дек 2006)

Про массажистов я и так знаю, что они есть.


----------



## IvanUlet857 (10 Апр 2010)

А мужики-то не знают  столы Казань


----------

